# [SOLVED] nieodwracalne usuwanie plików i katalogów

## happ

Chciałbym zapytać, czy znacie jakiś program konsolowy albo graficzny który usuwa nieodwracalnie pliki i katalogi np nadpisując je kilkakrotnie ?

----------

## unK

```
man shred
```

----------

## happ

a chciałbym zapytać o jeszcze jedną rzecz

czytałem w man o tym programie, że jego działanie jest zależne od systemu plików, więc chciałbym zapytać, czy gdybym zwyczajnie za pomocą tego programu skasował cały dysk, to czy dysk powtórnie nadawałby się do użycia ?

wiem, może pytanie głupie, ale z ciekawości chciałem zapytać, może ktoś z was coś wie

----------

## lazy_bum

 *happ wrote:*   

> czytałem w man o tym programie, że jego działanie jest zależne od systemu plików, więc chciałbym zapytać, czy gdybym zwyczajnie za pomocą tego programu skasował cały dysk, to czy dysk powtórnie nadawałby się do użycia ?

 

W jakim sensie nadawał do użycia? Możesz na nim spokojnie zrobić nowe partycje i używać dalej. Jeżeli chodzi o odtworzenie tak skasowanych danych, to zależy pewnie od tego jak bardzo ktoś chciałby te dane wyciągnąć (i jak głęboki portfel ma) i/lub jak bardzo chcesz je ukryć. Możesz kilkukrotnie nadpisać dysk choćby /dev/random (jeżeli masz na to kilkadziesiąt lat), /dev/urandom (jeżeli masz na to kilka dni) lub użyć np. wipe lub scrub. Następnym razem najlepiej na początek zasmaruj cały dysk /dev/urandom i stwórz szyfrowane partycje. Nie będzie problemu z kasowaniem plików. (-:

----------

## happ

o użycie mi chodziło tak jak piszesz czyli o podział na partycje, założenie nowego systemu plików i normalne działanie.

Więc chyba już odpowiedzieliście na wszystko co chciałem wiedzieć, dzięki

----------

## Jacekalex

```
emerge app-misc/wipe
```

```
man wipe
```

----------

